# Hershey Rally



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Some of us from the chat room got together for a Chat Room Rally at Twin Grove,Pa.
A few of us arrived Wed some on Thurs and the rest on Fri
A few of us went to Hershey Park had a good time but got caught in a bad storm w/ hail mixed in it
Mrs HootBob's digital camera got soaked and was out of comission for a few days but is
While other stayed at the CG and enjoey the peace then a few went to Cabellas
We had the Pot Luck on Saturday which was great with lots of great food thanks to all
Sunday we had a breakfest pot luck which was also great then most pulled out for their drive home(some short while others had a longer drive)Z-family gets the award for the longest drive of 14 hours
Katrina,Wolfwood and myself pulled out today. Northern Winds decided to stay tonight and head out tomorrow 
Hope all had a great time and a safe trip home
And Thanks to all for joining us for this Rally
Here are a few pics but sure others will share theirs as well

Group Photo









Pot Luck shot 1









Pot Luck Shot 2









Outbacks as far as you can see









More to come later
Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

What an amazing time we had and thanks to you and Peggy for getting it all arranged for us. It was a great time and I can't wait to do it again.

Darlene


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I had a blast. Sign me up for next year.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Great Pics!







Glad everyone had a good time.








Sorry we couldn't be w/ you.









Tami


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I love seeing all those Outbacks (and Outbackers) together. I miss those rallies.

Glad y'all had a great time.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Rolled in at 10PM sharp last night after an easy 8 hr return trip home. WOW!! I can't believe the week has come and gone and I'm back here in the office already. What a wonderful time we had!!! Great CG (thanks Don & Peggy for hosting us in _YOUR _ "backyard"), great side trips (lots of options to suit all different tastes), Great food, and absolutely THE best folks to camp with. A wonderful mix of personalities, young & old-er







, "old" time Rally gurus as well as Rally Newbies, Outbacks & SOBs, US & Canada (I wonder how long it will be before I stop calling this camper an Owtback, eh?)

Kath, Judi, & the boys were there for the week - arriving Wed. afternoon, taking the hill for the Outbackers, raising the flag, and setting up camp. The 2nd Wolfwood Lobster Rally Boil (photos to come later) was held that evening with Katrina (Jim, Katrina, Joanna), HootBob (Don, Peg, Tore, Payge, Cord), & Wolfwood (Kathy & Judi) stuffing faces!!! Wolfwood brought 10 2-3lb lobsters from NH and Peg BBQ'd marinated shrimp - YUM!!!! Katrina (no - really - Katrina, NOT Jim) quickly became a true lobster-cracking ace and we ate and laughed (ok - and maybe drank a bit too) 'till the wee hours.

The Potluck dinner was, by far, the best we've seen and the Potluck Breakfast - OH MY!!! - There are not enough words to describe the effect of Tim Horton's coffee AND Canadian Bacon AND all that other good stuff, all while camping!!! (Thanks Northern Wind!!!) Our numbers slowly dwindled as most everyone hit the road, leaving only 4 families (Hootbob, Katrina, Northern Wind, & Wolfwood) for the "After Party". After a fabulous and impromptu Potluck dinner of Ribs (thanks Jim & Katrina), various salads, Perogies, and miscellaneous other really good stuff, we settled into a quiet (who had any energy left?!) campfire under the Canadian Flag and a phone call with Tami.

THIS is what camping magic is all aboot  about!!! Thanks all for such a fantastic moment in time!!! We already have more visits with Outbackers planned, including a few BIG visits for next summer - but - oh yeah - - - now its ON TO AFRICA!!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We had a great time!!!

It was great to see some old friends and meet some new ones. The pot lucks were GREAT!!!!

I am sure we could be talked into going again........soon.....

Gary


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

For sure a great Rally! We are certainly game for the next one.

Special Thanks to Don & Peg for setting this up.

Unbelievable Pot Lucks and the Breakfast was out of this world.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

How fun, looks like a lot of you. We obviously need to figure out how to get in the chat room!

Is that Gary's 'puppy' in the front? He was teeny at the OC, Md rally in November.

Glad you had fun, Hershey's on our list of 'fun places to get to one of these days' (anyone else have one of those??!).

Ali


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Looks and sounds like a fun time was had by all!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome Pictures Rob







Very Very Nice CG.







Now I am even more upset







that we couldn't be there. I know Johnny would have really enjoyed it.

Guess we'll just have to go there sometime this season.







Of course it won't be the same w/out all of you being there, but what can you do???









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great pictures Rob!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

